# Horse Massage In Arizona



## beckykimes (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,
So I would love to start an equine massage business. But here in Arizona, and some other states as well, you have to be a vet. If you do any sort of massage work with out a license you are considered as "practicing veterinary medicine without a license."

Does anyone know how to take the first steps to get that changed?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You mean getting the laws changed? Unless you have a lot of money to campaign and lobby, as well as the majority of public support, it's not likely your personal desires are going to make a difference to the state legislature.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Are you sure that you have to be a vet, and not affiliated with a vet? I live in Tucson and have a chiropractor see my horse (Dr. Lynnie Stone) and all she needs to do is send a copy of the report back to my vet for her business to be legitimate. I would look into the actual law.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah, it's called a SOAP note (subjective, objective, assessment, plan) which is sent to the DVM.


----------

